# ss rubrail



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Lookin' Good Tanner!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

It's the haircut


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

What a tease pic. How are we supposed to admire your new rubrail from that angle? I could drive by and get a better view than that?

Pic is wrong.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Tanner, no offense... but if your going to pimp SS rubrail... one should be able to see the rubrail in the picture...   ;D

Post more pix! OF the rubrail not ur mug... ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

1more bling..


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks sharp! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

much obliged sir


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

shweettttttt [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I like the Abel reel more ;D


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

rub rail is nice, fake hells bay pulled by honda element not so much. please purchase new vehicle asap.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey you found my reel. I forgot I left it on your boat [smiley=dankk2.gif]




> rub rail is nice, fake hells bay pulled by honda element not so much. please purchase new vehicle asap.


Make it an American manufacture this time ;D


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

looks good. when we goin fishing?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> rub rail is nice, fake hells bay pulled by honda element not so much. please purchase new vehicle asap.


Trying to within the next two months but, the Element is nice for what it is.


----------



## irlshallow (Oct 16, 2008)

Those concrete pilings at the floating docks aren't going to do you any favors on the SS. Get some bumpers out....


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

bwaaaaa, I have been know to be the master of docks but, most places i launch there is a beaching area.


----------

